# *** just seen the most aewsome fish tank!!!



## karatejo (Apr 10, 2003)

Guys,

Iâ€™ve just been to this hotel in Jersey where I live (the real Jersey an Island near France UK) 
It had the most awesome fish tank in there i've seen in my life. I estimated it was at least 30' long about 4' wide and around 8' deep!!! It was molded out of a solid piece of glass and cost over $500,000!!! Itâ€™s the biggest single tank in Europe!!! And guess what! It was full of little Frontosa (Burundi)!!! It also had a lot of Malawi cichlids in it as well, but boy I shall be keeping a close eye on that baby and just how big those little Fronts get over the next few years!!! The tank was in the reception and they had to role it in on rollers, I have no idea how much it must weigh, but it must be 10's of Tons!!! I shall try and ask the Hotel Manager how big it is, Ill have to post some pics, but alas I didnâ€™t have my cam or phone as I only popped in for a coffee!

Imagine having one like that in your living room!!! I estimated around 200 Fronts could live in it quite comfortably!!! It also had the most beutifull decor with actual moulded back drops and this fake kelp sea weed that looked so real! Fantastic!!!

Honestly though it was just awesome!!!!


----------



## cichlidgirl1 (Sep 17, 2007)

Wow, you need to go back for another coffee LOL. Cant wait to see pics.


----------



## GJx (Mar 13, 2003)

PICS! PICS!! PICS!!

=D> :fish:


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

I hit Google and came up with this single photo from the lobby area. The hotel is the Radisson SAS Waterfront Hotel in St. Helier, Jersey, UK. That is some seriously thick acrylic (looks like acrylic). You are going to have to go back and get some real photos. This just wets the appitite.


----------



## karatejo (Apr 10, 2003)

Hi Guys!

How did you come up with that!!!  I live there and not evenn I could find it onn he net lol.
Yes its made fromm one solid piece! its awesome and over 30' long!!! I'll have too geettt downn there soon but Ii dont have a camera at the mo, but I promise ill gett some sent soon!


----------



## karatejo (Apr 10, 2003)

found this though...so it wieghs 9 tons when empty!

http://www.thisisjersey.com/2007/03/07/ ... -memories/


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

I want one!


----------



## exasperatus2002 (Jul 5, 2003)

Ok so this tank's volume is approximately 1658880 cubic inches or 7181.3 U.S. gallons, which is approximately 27935.25 liters.

1 gallon of water = roughly 8.57 lbs x 7181.3 gallons = 61,843.741 lbs (30 tons) of water!!!

Thats not taking into consideration the weight of the tank & substrate.


----------



## fishwolfe (Mar 27, 2005)

1 piece?are you sure?the end doesn't look like it.still awesome though :thumb:


----------



## GJx (Mar 13, 2003)

Hoosier Tank said:


> I want one!


Heck HT,....I *WANT* ONE TOO, but I'd be hard pressed to find a place to PUT it!

 
gjx :drooling:


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

karatejo said:


> Hi Guys!
> 
> How did you come up with that!!!  I live there and not evenn I could find it onn he net lol.


I did some searching for waterfront hotels in Jersey (from your initial post description) and finally found that pic on the Raddison Hotel website. I love the image search from google.


----------



## karatejo (Apr 10, 2003)

Hi Guys,

Yes I can confirm it is all one peice!! Its all one solid moulded


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

Did you get more pictures?!?!?! We need better pics. :drooling:


----------



## karatejo (Apr 10, 2003)

Soz it means another visit and a new digi cam but I promise I will in a few weeks>

:fish: :fish: :fish:


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

GJx said:


> Hoosier Tank said:
> 
> 
> > I want one!
> ...


Ahhhh, just a minor detail :lol:


----------

